# معلومات عن المحولات الكهربيه وحمايتها المختلفه



## hady haggag (22 يناير 2011)

حماية المحولات

يعتبر المحول والمولد اكبر واهم عنصرين من عناصر الشبكة الكهربائية. كما تعتبر نسبة حدوث الاعطال لهما من اقل النسب مقارنة بخطوط النقل ولكن الخسائر والاضرار الناتجة من الاعطال التي قد تحدث في المحولات او المولدات تكون كبيرة. لذا يجب الاهتمام بالحماية الخاصة بالمحولات.
العوامل الاساسية المؤثرة في حماية المحولات:
• مقننات المحول، تعتمد متطلبات الحماية للمحول على مقنن المحول فكلما زاد مقنن المحول كلما كانت متطلبات الحماية له أكثر.
• نوع العازل، تتطلب المحولات المغمورة في الزبت او اي سائل اخر انواع من الحماية اكثر من الانواع المطلوبة للمحولات الجافة.
• نوع المحول، محولات القدرة اكبر بصفة عامة واكثر تعقيدا من محولات التوزيع، لذا فهي تحتاج الى انواع من الحماية قد لايتطلبها محول توزيع صغير او متوسط.
• نوع التوصيل والملفات، يجب مراعاة طريقة توصيل المحول (دلتا أو نجمة أو غيرها).
• دورة الحمل وأهمية الأحمال، هناك من الأحمال مايحتمل قطع التغذية عنه لفترات معينة، كما توجد أحمال أخرى لاتحتمل قطع التغذية عنها (أستراتيجية الأحمال).
كما يجب أن تكون لدينا دراية كاملة بالأعطال والحالات الشاذة التي قد يتعرض لها المحول لكي نتمكن من وضع الحماية السليمة للمحول بحيث تتماشى مع باقي خطة خطة الحماية للشبكة وأن لاتتعدى درجة حرارة ملفات للمحول أقصى درجة حرارة مسموح بها لملفات المحول وكذلك أعتبارات التحميل وأنواع الأحمال والمتطلبات الأخرى والتي تختلف حسب الظروف والأعتبارات الهندسية والأقتصادية.
طبيعة الأعطال في المحولات
يمكن تقسيم الأعطال المحتمل حدوثها في المحولات الى الأنواع التالية:
 زيادة الحمل أو حدوث قصر خارجي.
 أعطال في ملفات المحول وتوصيلاته.
 أعطال في الأجهزة المساعدة والتي تعتبر أجزاء من المحول. 
الحماية ضد تجاوز الحمل أو القصر الخارجي 
نظرا لأن تجاوز الحمل قد يستمر لفترة طويلة تعتمد على أقصى درجة حرارة مسموح بها لملفات المحول وطبيعة وسط التبريد. وتسمح جميع المواصفات المعمول بها بتجاوز الحمل المقنن للمحول لفترة زمنية محددة تعتمد على الحمل الذي كان يعمل عليه المحول قبل تجاوز الحمل مباشرة وعلى نسبة تجاوز الحمل ودرجة حرارة وسط التبريد. ويجب ملاحظة أنه إذا زادت درجة حرارة الملفات عن أقصى قيمة مسموح بها فإن ذلك يؤثر على العمر الأفتراضي للمحول إلا أن يتم تعويض تجاوز الحمل الذي تعرض له المحول بفترات من الحمل الخفيف. كما يجب التأكد قبل السماح بتجاوز الحمل من أن جميع أجزاء المحول لن تتأثر بهذا التجاوز.
تعطي مصانع المحولات عادة دليلا لتجاوز الحمل على المحول في شكل جدول يعرف بأسم دليل التحميل. ويجب طلب هذا الجدول من صانع المحول، حيث من الأفضل استعمال الجدول الخاص بكل محول بعينه. ويلزم عند وضع خطة الحماية مراعاة الجداول الخاصة بتجاوز الحمل وذلك بعد أخذ خطة التحميل في الأعتبار. ويجب تغييرضبط أجهزة الحماية تبعا للفترات المسموح بها تجاوز الحمل على المحول. 
يمكن الحماية من تجاوز الحمل والقصر الخارجي كما يلي:
أولا: تشغيل قاطع الدائرة الخاص بالمحول بواسطة وحدة إعتاق مباشرة أو غير مباشرة بحيث يكون له منحنى زمن – تيار يحتوي على حماية تجاوز الحمل (تأخير زمني طويل )، ويتم اختيار وضبط حماية تجاوز الحمل تبعا للجداول السابقة. نلاحظ في تلك الطريقة أن نظام الحماية ليس له أتصال مباشر بالمحول إنما يعمل تبعا للتيار المار به.
ثانيا: إستعمال أجهزة حساسة لدرجة الحرارة يتم تركيبها في المحول حيث يمكنها أن تقوم بواحدة أوأكثر من الوظائف التالية:
 إعطاء بيان عن درجة حرارة المحول (الملفات ووسط التبريد).
 إعطاء تحذير (جرس مثلا) عندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة عن حد معين داخل المحول.
 تشغيل وحدة تبريد الطوارئ في المحول في حالة وجودها. 
 تشغيل دائرة إعتاق قاطع الدائرة الخاص بالمحول إذا تجاوزت درجة الحرارة الحد المسموح بها.
ومن الملاحظ أن تلك الأجهزة كثيرة ومتنوعة، نذكر منها بأختصار مايلي:
• ترمومتر بسيط.
• ترمومتر بملامسات.
• مرحل حراري.
• جهاز تحديد البقعة الساخنة.
• مرحل البوخولز.
ويجب أن نختار مانراه مناسبا لظروف التشغيل والحماية بحيث يتوافق هذا مع أهمية الأحمال والأعتبارات الأقتصادية. كما أنه من الممكن في بعض الأحيان فصل بعض الأحمال غير الهامة في فترات تجاوز الحمل، وذلك عندما يكون العامل الأقتصادي له تأثير حاسم في أخذ القرار. 
مرحل البوخولز
من المعروف أن أعطال القلب الحديدي للمحول (انهيارعزل الشرائح الحديدية للقلب الحديدي للمحول) وكذلك التوصيلات الكهربائية غيرالجيدة لأطراف التوصيل للملفات ينتج عنها أرتفاع موضعي لدرجة الحرارة والتي قد تصل الى 350 درجة مئوية. هذا الأرتفاع العالي في درجة الحرارة يتسبب في أنحلال زيت المحول الى غازات والتي تصعد أعلى المحول فوق زيت المحول والتي يمكن تجميعها في الخزان الذي يعلو المحول. ويعتبر محول البوخولز من أبسط وسائل الحماية للمحولات. ويستخدم دائما في المحولات المزودة بتنك (خزان) لتجميع الغازات المتصاعدة من أنحلال زيت المحولات. والمرحل عبارة عن وعاء معدني متصل بأنبوب بطرف التنك وأنبوب آخر بالمحول. والوعاء مهيأ لأستقبال الغازات المتصاعدة من خزان المحول والتأثر بكمية تلك الغازات. ويحتوي ذلك الوعاء على عوامتين أسطوانيتين الشكل من الألمنيوم، تطفوان على سطح الزيت عندما يكون الوعاء ممتلئ بالزيت. وكل عوامة تتحرك حول محور وتتحكم في نقط تلامس زئبقية. وتكون نقاط التلامس مفتوحة طالما كانت العوامة طافية. والعوامة الأولى موجودة في قمة الوعاء والأخرى بالقرب من قاع الوعاء. وتعمل العوامة الأولى على توصيل دائرة إنذار بينما تعمل العوامة الثانية على توصيل دائرة فصل للمحول وذلك على حسب كمية الغازات كما هو موضح بالشكل الاول.

الشكل الاول : مرحل البوخولز

في حالة التشغيل العادي (عدم حدوث أي أعطال) فإن كمية الغازات المتصاعدة من انحلال زيت المحول تكون قليلة جدا وبذلك يستمر المحول بالعمل.
في حالة زيادة التحميل أو حدوث عطل في القلب الحديدي للمحول أو عطل في التوصيلات الكهربائية لأطراف الملفات ترتفع درجة حرارة الزيت نتيجة للأرتفاع في درجة حرارة الملفات أو أرتفاع درجة حرارة القلب الحديدي وتبدأ الغازات بالتصاعد. تتجمع تلك الغازات في الخزان العلوي وعندما يمتلئ الخزان تبدأ تلك الغازات في الوصول الى وعاء المرحل. عندما تصل كمية الغازات المتصاعدة في غرفة المرحل الى قيمة معينة تبدأ العوامة العلوية بالحركة لتغلق نقاط التلامس لدائرة الأنذار.
عند زيادة كمية الغازات المتصاعدة لتصل الى العوامة المثبتة بالقرب من قاع الوعاء تتحرك تلك العوامة لتغلق نقاط التلامس لدائرة الفصل للقاطع ليقوم القاطع بفصل المحول عن الشبكة. 
وعموما يعمل الجهاز ويعطي إنذارا في الحالات التالية:
• عند تكون بقعة ساخنة داخل المحول نتيجة لوجود قصر بين شرائح القلب الحديدي.
• عند أنهيار عزل المسامير التي تثبت القلب الجديدي.
• عند فتح أي من نقط التلامس للموصلات.
• زيادة التحميل للمحول.
• عند أنخفاض مستوى الزيت لوجود تسرب. 
وإذا استمرت أي من الحالات السابقة ولم تعالج أو حدوث قصر كهربائي شديد فسوف تهبط العوامة السفلى وتعمل على توصيل دائرة الفصل للقواطع.
يمكن معرفة نوع العطل الحادث داخل المولد وذلك بالتحليل الكيميائي للغازات والأبخرة المتجمعة في الخزان العلوي للمحول كمايلي:
• وجود الهيدروجين + الأستيلين يدل على وجود قوس كهربائي بين أجزاء المحول.
• وجود الهيدروجين + الأستيلين + الميثان يدل على وجود عطل في مغير نسبة التحويل للمحول. أو قوس كهربائي قوي ومؤثر على عزل المحول.
• وجود الهيدروجين + الميثان + الأثيلين يدل على وجود ارتفاع في درجة حرارة القلب الحديدي.
• وجود الهيدروجين + الأثيلين + ثاني أوكسيد الكربون + الأيثان يدل على وجود أرتفاع في درجة حرارة ملفات المحول.
الحماية ضد الأعطال في ملفات المحول وتوصيلاته
تتعرض كل من ملفات المحول ( الأبتدائي والثانوي) إلى أنواع عديدة ومختلفة من قصر الدائرة ويمكن تقسيمها الى مايلي:
• عطل أرضي على أطراف ملفات الجهد العالي.
• عطل وجه - وجه على أطراف ملفات الجهد العالي.
• عطل أرضي داخلي على أطراف ملفات الجهد العالي,
• عطل وجه - وجه داخلي على أطراف الجهد العالي.
• عطل قصر دائرة بين ملفات الجهد العالي.
• عطل أرضي على أطراف الجهد المنخفض.
• عطل وجه - وجه على أطراف الجهد المنخفض.
• عطل أرضي داخلي على ملفات الجهد المنخفض.
• عطل وجه - وجه داخلي بين ملفات الجهد المنخفض.
• عطل قصر دائرة بين ملفات الجهد المنخفض.
• عطل وجه - وجه خارجي.
• عطل أرضي خارجي.
ويعتبر قصر الدائرة هو اخطر الحالات الشاذة التي قد يتعرض لها المحول على الاطلاق. ورغم التعداد الكبير في انواع الاخطاء التي قد يتعرض لها المحول، الا ان كل هذه الاخطاء يتم الحماية منها بثلاثة انواع رئيسية من الحماية هي:
1. حماية تجاوز التيار.
2. الحماية الفرقية.
3. حماية الخطأ الارضي.

• الحماية ضد تجاوز التيار:
تساعد الحماية ضد تجاوز التيار في الخطة العامة لعملية حماية المحول ضد أعطال الملفات. ويجب من وضع متطلبات خطة الحماية بالأسترشاد بالشروط الوطنية أو العالمية المعترف بها في هذا المجال مع الأخذ في الأعتبار الحالة الخاصة للمحول. نذكر في هذا المجال متطلبات حماية تجاوز التيار للمحولات تبعا للكود الامريكي وذلك كحد ادنى من المتطلبات (NEC – 450 1993).
يتم اجراء حماية المحول اما باستخدام حماية على الجانب الابتدائي فقط (الجهد العالي عادة) واما باستخدام حماية على الجانب الابتدائي والجانب الثانوي معا.
اولا: عند استخدام حماية على الجانب الابتدائي فقط يراعى ما يأتي:
• المحولات التي يزيد جهد احد جانبيها عن 600 فولت يمكن الحماية باحد الطريقتين الاتيتين:
- استخدام مصهر بمقنن لايزيد عن 250% من تيار الحمل الكامل على الجانب الابتدائي. ويشترط في هذا المصهر ان يتحمل 200% من هذا التيار بصفة دائمة (الرتبة E في المواصفات الامريكية). هذا النوع من المصهرات يعرف باسم مصهرات الخدمة او مصهرات الحماية الثانوية، وهو مصمم لكي ينصهر بعد حوالي 600 ثانية عند حوالي 220% من مقنن التيار له.
- استخدام قاطع دائرة بمقنن لقط لايزيد عن 300% من تيار الحمل الكامل على الجانب الابتدائي للمحول، او استخدام مصهر عادي لايزيد مقننه عن 300% ايضا.
• المحولات التي لايزيد الجهد على جانبيها عن 600 فولت يتم استخدام مصهر بمقنن تيار – او قاطع دائرة بمقنن تيار لقط – يساوي 125% من تيار الحمل الكامل على الجانب الابتدائي للمحول. هذا بشرط ان تكون قدرة حمل التيار للكابل المغذي للمحول تساوي 125% أيضا من تيار الحمل الكامل. ويمكن في تلك الحالة وضع الحماية عند طرف كابل التغذية من ناحية المصدر بحيث تصبح تلك الحماية كافية لكل من المحول والكابل مهما كان طول هذا الكابل.
ثانيا : عند أستخدام حماية على كل من الجانب الأبتدائي والجانب الثانوي:
 للمحولات الأعلى من 600 فولت للملف الثانوي وفي حالة أستخدام قاطع كهربائي فيجب ضبط قاطع الدائرة ليعمل على 300% من التيار المقنن وذلك للمحولات ذات المعاوقة الحثية التي لاتزيد عن 6% وفي حالة أستخدام الفيوز فيضبط ليعمل على 150% من التيار المقنن وذلك للحماية الموجودة في الملف الثانوي. يتم تعديل ضبط قاطع الدائرة ليعمل على 250% من التيار المقنن وذلك للمحولات ذات المعاوقة الحثية التي تزيد عن 6% وفي حالة أستخدام الفيوز فيضبط ليعمل على 125% من التيار المقنن.
 للمحولات الأقل من 600 فولت للملف الثانوي وفي حالة أستخدام قاطع كهربائي فيجب ضبط القاطع ليعمل 250% من التيار المقنن وفي حالة أستخدام الفيوز فيضبط أيضا ليعمل على 250% من التيار المقنن وذلك للمحولات ذات المعاوقة الحثية التي تزيد أو تقل عن 6% وذلك للحماية الموجودة في الملف الثانوي.
 للمحولات الأعلى من 600 فولت للملف الأبتدائي وفي حالة أستخدام قاطع كهربائي فيجب ضبط القاطع ليعمل 600% من التيار المقنن وذلك للمحولات ذات المعاوقة الحثية التي لاتزيد عن 6% وفي حالة استخدام الفيوز فيضبط ليعمل على 300% من التيار المقنن وذلك للحماية الموجودة في الملف الابتدائي.
- للمحولات الاعلى من 600 فولت للملف الابتدائي وفي حالة استخدام قاطع كهربائي فيجب ضبط القاطع ليعمل 400% من التيار المقنن وذلك للمحولات ذات المعاوقة الحثية التي تزيد عن 6% وفي حالة استخدام الفيوز فيضبط ليعمل على 200% من التيار المقنن وذلك للحماية الموجودة في الملف الابتدائي.
ويمكن في جميع الحالات المذكورة استخدام مقنن جهاز الحماية الاكبر مباشرة في حالة عدم وجود المقنن المطلوب بالضبط.
ثالثا: للمحولات الصغيرة يمكن اتباع مايلي:
• إذا كان تيار الجانب الأبتدائي المقنن للمحول أقل من 2 أمبير يستخدم مصهر بمقنن أو قاطع دائرة بمقنن لقط لايزيد عن 300% من تيار الحمل الكامل. 
• إذا كان تيار الجانب الأبتدائي أقل من 9 أمبير وحتى 2 أمبير يستخدم مصهر بمقنن أو قاطع دائرة بمقنن لقط لايزيد عن 167% من تيار الحمل الكامل. 
وفي كلتا الحالتين يستخدم المقنن الأصغر مباشرة في حالة عدم وجود المقنن المطلوب بالضبط. 
يجب أن يكون لدى أجهزة الحماية على الجانب الأبتدائي القدرة على عمل مايأتي:
1_ تحمل تيار المغنطة المندفع للمحول: 
تحدث هذه الظاهرة عند إعادة توصيل المحول من جانبه الأبتدائي على مصدر التغذية مع عدم وجود حمل على جانبه الثانوي، ويكون ذلك التيار على شكل تيار لاحملي ذي قيمة عالية تتراوح من 8 الى 12 ضعفا من تيار الحمل الكامل المقنن للمحول. ويستمر هذا التيار لفترة عابرة تؤخذ عادة 0,1 ثانية في أغراض الحماية. ويؤخذ الرقم 8 للمحولات حتى مقنن 1000 ك 0ف 0أ ، والرقم 12 للمحولات الأكبر من ذلك.
يعتبر تيار المغنطة المندفع من الظواهر الموجودة في جميع المحولات، ويكون وجودها أكثر وضوحا في المحولات الحديثة بسبب قدرة قلب تلك المحولات على الأحتفاظ بالمغناطيسية المتبقية بصورة أكبر من المحولات القديمة. ويحتوي هذا التيار على موجة بالتردد الأساسي (60هرتز) وعلى موجات أخرى على جميع التوافقات الزوجية والفردية مع وضوح التوافقيات الثانية التي هي خاصية مميزة لهذا التيار. كما يحتوي على مركبة تيار ثابت. عند إجراء عملية الحماية على المحول يتم توقيع النقطة المناظرة لتيار المغنطة المندفع على خريطة الزمن - التيار. ويجب أن يكون منحنى جهاز حماية الجانب الأبتدائي فوق هذه النقطة حتى لاتتسبب في تشغيله. 
2- فصل القصر الأرضي المباشر الحادث على الجانب الثانوي قبل تلف المحول:
يتم عادة تصميم المحولات بحيث تتحمل الأجهادات الداخلية الناتجة من قصر الدائرة على الأطراف الخارجية لفترات محددة يجب معرفتها من الصانع وعلى حسب المواصفات العالمية. ولإجراء الحماية السليمة يجب أن يكون الخط المناظر لخاصية تلف المحول من تيارات القصر أعلى باكمله من منحنى الزمن --- التيار لجهاز الحماية من القصر.
3- طريقة توصيل المحول :
نظرا لأن المحول يعمل في الأحوال العادية وأحوال الأعطال تبعا لقاعدة تساوي القوة الدافعة المغناطيسية (الأمبير – لفة) في الملفين الأبتدائي والثانوي. وعلى ذلك يجب الأخذ في الأعتبار أختلاف تيار الوجه عن تيار الخط في توصيلة شكل دلتا – نجمة.
الحماية الفرقية للمحول 
من المهم أن نلاحظ أن مرحل تجاوز التيار يتم أستعماله للحماية الفرقية. وتعتمد الحماية الفرقية على تغذية المرحل بتيارين متساويين -للحالة المثالية في حالة عدم وجود أعطال- من محولي تيار كما هو مبين بالشكل الثاني.

الشكل الثاني : الحماية الفرقية للمحول

وتكون المنطقة المحمية هي المنطقة المحصورة بين محولي التيار، بحيث: 
• في حالة عدم حدوث أعطال داخل المنطقة المحمية فإن التيارين I1 و I2 يكونان متساويان ويكون التيار داخل ملف التشغيل مساويا للصفر ولايعمل المرحل.
• في حالة حدوث عطل داخلي من الأنواع السابقة ( داخل منطقة الحماية ) فإن ذلك يؤدي الى إختلاف في قيمتي I1و I2 مما يسبب في تشغيل المرحل إذا زاد هذا الفرق عن حد معين.
• في حالة وجود عطل خارجي (خارج منطقة الحماية) سوف يزيد التيار الداخل والخارج من المحول ويكون التياران I1 و I2 متساويين ويكون التيار داخل ملف التشغيل مساويا للصفر ولايعمل المرحل.
هذه هي النظرية الأساسية من وجهة النظر المثالية، أما في الحالة العملية فإن الحماية الفرقية ترتبط دائما بعدة مشاكل منها:
 لايجوز الأعتماد على الحماية الفرقية فقط والاستغناء بها عن حماية تجاوز التيار حيث أن الحماية الفرقية محددة بمنطقة المحول فقط كما سبق بيانه .
 ترتبط الحماية الفرقية بمشاكل عديدة نذكرها فيما يلي بأختصار مع ذكر الحلول لها:
اولا: تيار المغنطة المندفع:
كما أشرنا سابقا أن تيار المغنطة المندفع هو تيار لاحملي، أي أنه يظهر على الجانب الأبتدائي فقط ولا يظهر على الجانب الثانوي. معنى ذلك ببساطة أن مثل هذا التيار من الممكن أن يسبب عمل المرحل الفرقي. توجد حلول عديدة للتغلب على هذه المشكلة، وجميع هذه الحلول ممكنة ومطبقة عمليا ، منها ماياتي:
1- إستعمال مرحل فرقي بحساسية منخفضة لموجة التيار المندفع. أي ان هذا المرحل له تيار لقط مرتفع بحيث يتجاوز التيار المندفع، بالأضافة الى تأخير زمني كافي .
2- أستخدام مرحل أنخفاض جهد مع المرحل الفرقي. يميز هذا المرحل بين حالة التيار المندفع وحالة قصر الدائرة التي تكون مصحوبة بانخفاض شديد في جهد أحد الأطوار على الأقل.
3- تغذية المرحل الفرقي بعزم معاكس لعزم التشغيل يتم توليده من توافقيات التيار المندفع وخاصة التوافقية الثانية. أن هذا يميز بين تيار القصر الذي لايحتوي على تلك التوافقية وبين التيار المندفع.
4- يمكن كذلك منع تشغيل المرحل الفرقي بأية وسيلة عند لحظة تشغيل المحول وتوصيلة على مصدر التغذية.
ثانيا : وجود فرق بين تياري المرحل الفرقي:
لايمكن من الناحية العملية الحصول على تيارين متساويين تماما من محولي التيار الذين يغذيان المرحل الفرقي وذلك نتيجة لتفاوت الصناعة والتوصيلات والأجهزة وغير ذلك. ورغم أن هذا الفرق يكون صغيرا في الحالات العادية بحيث يمكن ضبط المرحل تبعا لذلك، إلا أنه عند حدوث عطل خارجي فإن أرتفاع قيمة تيار القصر يرفع من قيمة هذا الفرق مما قد يؤدي إلى تشغيل المرحل نتيجة لخطأ خارج منطقة الحماية يمكن التغلب على هذه المشكلة باستعمال مرحل يعرف باسم المرحل الفرقي المنحاز المزود بملف آخر يسمى بملف الكبح (الأتزان). وبأستخدام ذلك الملف يمكن ضبط تساوي التيارين I1 و I2 يبين الشكل الثالث فكرة عمل هذا المرحل. ويتم في هذا النوع من الحماية تغذية المرحل بواسطة محولي التيار. يتصل ملف التشغيل بمنتصف ملف الكبح وتتراوح نسبة الفرق بين I1 وI2 من 20% إلى 50% عادة، ويتم إختيارها بحيث لاتتسبب الأخطاء الخارجة عن منطقة الحماية في تشغيل المرحل. كما أن تلك النسبة تسمح بالفرق التي يمكن أن تحدث بين I1 و I2 نتيجة للأسباب السابقة.

الشكل الثالث : الحماية الفرقية للمحول باستخدام مرحل فرقي منحاز

الحماية الأرضية للمحول 
بالرغم من أن الحماية الفرقية تقوم بعمل حماية من الخطأ الأرضي، إلا أنه في بعض الحالات يكون لتيار الخطأ الأرضي اقل من القيمة التي تسبب عمل المرحل الفرقي ويحدث مثل تلك الحالات عند تأريض نقطة تعادل المحول بواسطة مقاومة أو مفاعلة كبيرة مما يحد من قيمة تيار القصر الأرضي. 
يمكن في تلك الحالات أستعمال حماية أرضية منفصلة.
توجد طرق عديدة للحماية الأرضية، ويمكن اختيار ماهو مناسب لكل حالة. وكل هذه الطرق تعتمد إما على قياس التيار المار الى الأرض مباشرة وإما على قياس مجموع التيارات الثلاثة في خطوط المحول (هذا المجموع يساوي تيار الخط الأرضي ) أو بمقارنة مجموع التيارات الثلاثة في خطوط المحول بالتيار المار في الخط الأرضي . يبين الشكل الرابع إحدى طرق الحماية الأرضية للمحول. حيث يتم مقارنة مجموع تيارات الأوجه بتيار الأرضي. وفي حالة عدم وجود عطل أرضي يكون التياران داخل ملف التشغيل متساويين. أما في حالة وجود عطل أرضي فسوف يعمل المرحل على فصل المحول نتيجة أختلاف التيارين داخل ملف التشغيل.

الشكل الرابع : الحماية الارضية للمحول باستخدام مرحل الحماية الفرقية

يبين الشكل الخامس أحدى طرق الحماية الأرضية للمحول وذلك بقياس مجموع تيارات الأوجه الثلاثة.

الشكل الخامس : الحماية الارضية للمحول باستخدام مرحل يعمل على تيار الارضي

ومن المعروف أن المجموع الكلي لتلك التيارات يساوي صفر عند عدم حدوث أي أعطال في الدائرة الكهربائية. أما في حالة وجود عطل أرضي فسوف يعمل المرحل على فصل المحول نتيجة لمرور تيار داخل مرحل الحماية.
يبين الشكل السادس طريقة الحماية الأرضية للمحول عبر قياس تيار الخط الأرضي. حيث أن هذا التيار يساوي مجموع تيارات الأوجه الثلاثة. وفي حالة عدم وجود عطل أرضي فسوف يعمل المرحل على فصل المحول نتيجة مرور تيار في الخط الأرضي.

الشكل السادس : الحماية الارضية للمحول باستخدام مرحل يعمل على مجموع تيارات الاوجه

الحماية ضد الأعطال في الأجهزة المساعدة 
يجب الأشارة إلى حماية المحول من الأرتفاعات المفاجئة والشديدة في الجهد نتيجة عمليات فصل وتوصيل الأحمال والمحطات أو نتيجة الصواعق البرقية المباشرة أو الموجات الراحلة الداخلة للمحول من خلال خطوط النقل.
يمكن وضع المحول داخل مبنى لحمايته من الصواعق البرقية المباشرة. وفي حالة وضع المحول خارج المبنى يمكن أستعمال قضيبين هوائيين يعمل كل منهما كمانع صواعق لحماية المحول وأحيانا يمكن أستعمال شبكة من الأسلاك الأفقية الهوائية المربوطة جيدا بالأرض من خلال الكترودات التأريض والمعلقة على أعمدة بعيدة عن المحول. 
يتم أستخدام جهاز الحماية ضد تجاوز الجهد (كابح الجهد) ووضعه بالقرب من المحول لكي يحمي المحول من الموجات الراحلة والأرتفاعات في الجهد نتيجة عمليات الفتح والتوصيل. 
كما يزود المحول بأجهزة الحماية التالية :
 جهاز الحماية عند أرتفاع ضغط الزيت 
عند حدوث قصر شديد داخل المحول يرتفع ضغط الزيت بداخلها لدرجة قد تؤدي الى حدوث انفجار ولتلافي ذلك يزود المحول بجهاز يعمل على مخرج للزيت عندما يزداد الضغط فيندفع بعض الزيت الى خارج المحول فينخفض الضغط داخل المحول وفي نفس الوقت يصدر إشارات فصل لجميع قواطع المحول لفصله وعزله عن الشبكة.والجهاز كان في السابق عبارة عن غشاء أو قرص سهل الكسر عند قيم معينة من الضغط يركب على فتحة أعلى المحول فإذا زاد الضغط تمزق الغشاء وسمح للزيت بالخروج. ومن عيوب ذلك النظام أنه عندما يفتح يظل مفتوحا ويعرض زيت المحول للهواء والرطوبة. 
أما النوع الجديد فهو عبارة عن صمام يضبط ليفتح عند ضغط معين فإذا أنخفض الضغط قفل ثانية وبذلك يمنع تعرض الزيت للهواء والرطوبة.
 جهاز الحماية عند أرتفاع درجة حرارة الزيت 
يعمل هذا الجهاز على قياس درجة حرارة الزيت. ويتكون هذا الجهاز من انتفاخ مغمور في الزيت به غاز له معامل تمدد كبير والغاز يصل من الأنتفاخ الى الجهاز الذي به المؤشر ونقاط التلامس بواسطة أنبوبة، ويتحكم الجهاز في مجموعتين من نقاط التلامس الزئبقية ويتم تغييره على درجتي حرارة الأولى للأنذار وتكون حوالي 65 درجة مئوية والثانية حوالي 95 درجة مئوية وتكون لفصل المحول.
كما يجب الأخذ في الأعتبار المشاكل التالية:
 انخفاض مستوى الزيت داخل المحول واتي يجب حمايته بواسطة مبين مستوى الزيت والذي يعطي إنذار عند إنخفاض مستوى الزيت عن حد معين.
 عطل في طلمبة الزيت أو في مروحة التهوية.
 إنخفاض عزل الشرائح المكونة للقلب الحديدي للمحول.
 التوصيلات الكهربائية غير الجيدة.
 انهيار عزل الملفات للمحول.
 عطل في صمام تصريف الضغط.
 عطل في ترمومترات الزيت أو ترمومتر الملفات.
 عطل في حجرة التحكم للمحول.
يتم تجهيز المحول بمبين للأعطال السابقة وكذلك بدائرة إنذار للتحذير عندما تكون تلك الأعطال لها تأثير ضار على عمل المحول كما أن الصيانة الدورية ومراقبة درجة الحرارة لجسم المحول تسبب في تلاشي حدوث أضرار نتيجة لتلك الأعطال
5 الحمايات الكهربائية المستعملة في النظام الكهربائي الأردني
- حمايات محولات القوى
1. الحماية التفاضلية Differential Protection ) ) .
2. الحماية من زيادة التيار (Overcurrent Protection )الإتجاهية أو اللااتجاهية .
3. الحماية من الأعطال الأرضية ( Earth Fault Protection )الإتجاهية أو
اللاإتجاهية .
4. الحماية من الأعطال الأرضية المحدودة (Restricted E.F Protection) .
- حمايات المكثفات Capacitor Bank 
1. الحماية الإتزانية (Current Balance Protection) .
2. الحماية من زيادة التيارات الإتجاهية أو اللاإتجاهية (Over current Protection ). 
3. الحماية من الأعطال الأرضية الاتجاهية أو اللاإتجاهية( Earth Fault Protection ) .
4. الحماية من الفولطية القصوى Max. Voltage Protection).).
5. الحماية من انخفاض الفولطية عن قيمة معينة (L
مع تحياتى 
العبد الفقير الى الله 
مهندس عبد الهادى حجاج
العين - الامارات


----------



## kokohamo2003 (22 يناير 2011)

معلومات قيمه فعلا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sogood (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ------- مشكور اخى على مجهودك العظيم
علم العليم وعقل العاقل اختلــــفا***من ذا الذي فيهما قد أحرز الشرفا
العلم قال أنا أحرزت غايتـــــــه***والعقل قال أنا الرحمن بي عرفا
فأفصح العلم إفصاحا وقال له***بأيّنا الله في قرآنــــــــه اتصفا
فأيقن العقل أن العلـــــــم سيده***فقبل العقل رأس العلم وانصرفا


----------



## م/نجلاء (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## جلول تبريد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
معلومات جيدة وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## aboelsoud.2010 (2 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد سلامة حسن ابو (24 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فى جهدكم الطيب


----------



## meyousef (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكر الله لك أخى الفاضل و جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فى جهدكم الطيب


----------



## كمال درويش (28 أبريل 2013)

بارك اله فيك ياهندسة علي الشرح الوافي والجميل


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------

